# what is up with my cat and dryer sheets?



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

I mean its like he is getting high it worse than stuffing his head in my shoes after ive been in them awhile. I mean they fall out of the dryer after being used and grabs one and rolls on it sniffs hit gets on his back and batts on it he even slept with one. He doesnt eat them he just plays with them My dog does the same thing just rolls and rolls on them. Ive heard conflicting answers all over the web some say its dangerous others say there nothing left in the dryer sheet after its used and it might be the animal fat in them. So any ideas? Every conversation I read about digressed off topic or got hijacked and noone ever really answered the question.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Well, I know that they definitely have animal fat in them (one of my sisters is vegan, and she can't use them) which may explain the attraction - unless your cat just likes being static free!

I'll defer to more knowledgeable members of the forum, but I can't see there's anything too dangerous in it after going through the dryer, as long as kitty isn't licking or eating it.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats used to do the same, but I don't use the dryer sheets any more. Don't really know _why_ they do it, but I know something washed in bleach, or a bleach smell will have the same reaction.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

this is funny this is exactly how the other posts were answered well so far noone had an answer. Just an idea or posssibly or stopped using them


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've known for a while now that dryer sheets are bad for cats, but I can't remember where I read about it originally. Found this:



> The Merck Veterinary Manual warns that cationic detergents, which are present in fabric softeners and dryer sheets, can cause a variety of problems for animals ranging from minor irritation to widespread systemic distress and pulmonary edema. Bounce's own product literature cautions pet owners to keep dryer sheets away from animals to avoid accidental ingestion.
> 
> Animals lick their fur and the areas on which they rest, so using dryer sheets to repel dander may needlessly expose Fluffy or Fido to health risks. The danger is increased when pets are allowed to use sheets as toys — and cats, in particular, just love them. Some owners have reported kidney failure in animals that have ingested dryer sheets.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes I read that then I read another report on about I think it was that said it was ok. Still noone is telling me WHY they like it. Definitive proof as to why my cat is stoned from a dryer sheet?


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

All the cats I have ever had love to play with dryer sheets. I switched to liquid fabric softner about a year ago to avoid this. I had heard somewhere it was bad for them even if they hadn't eaten it.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know if they like it for a chemical reason or just because it's fun but if they're unsafe, keep them out of reach! My cats love to play with hair ties. They do the same thing you described, and I don't wash them in anything. They particularly like tossing them and pouncing on them, and putting them under rugs and then getting them out. Or under doors.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

like jacq said, almost all dryer sheets are made with tallow, which is just another word for lard or animal fat. you can do several things. either make sure they're never in the cat's reach, or you can buy vegan-approved sheets that are made with plant products. there are some that are not egregiously expensive. they still might not be good for your cat, but if there's no tallow then the cat probably won't be so attracted to them. the tallow is what attracts them, and that wouldn't be so bad in and of itself, it's the other chemicals that are hazardous.

it is extremely hard to be a good vegan, because there are hidden animal products in so many things you would never suspect. and if it isn't the animal products, it's petroleum products and hidden toxic chemicals. 
(just incidentally: they make the white part of oreos with beef fat, also the filling in twinkies. so if you see your cat going nuts for either, that's why.)

hair ties, dental floss and threaded needles have to be kept away from cats. actually any long string that you aren't on the other end of because the barbs on a cat's tongue prevent it from spitting it out once they start swallowing it so down the entire thing goes. which probably doesn't sound bad, except that if it gets wrapped around the intestine (and it often does) you get bowel obstruction, very expensive surgeries, and often, death. so you don't want to accidentally kill your cat by letting it play with something that looks like a lot of fun.

you can still let them play with strings, just be sure you're holding on to it and never let your cat play with strings unattended. you'd be surprised at what they can swallow.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Yay A really good answer.... now I know. Well fabric softener liquid even they like i spilled some and thought I cleaned it all up funny thing with black light what you see. and he would roll in it as well. So he isnt going to be around them anymore that also mean my dog doesnt play in them either. Thanks for the info on it.


----------

